
Show HN: Signal – Simple, beautiful and privacy oriented open source analytics - z0mbie42
https://github.com/bloom42/signal
======
394549
The name "Signal" is already taken by a popular open source application:
[https://www.signal.org/](https://www.signal.org/)

~~~
z0mbie42
Hi, I acknowledge this, but as those 2 projects are not similar I think there
can't be a confusion between the two.

~~~
394549
There will be confusion if you have a 100% naming conflict with a more popular
software package, _regardless_ of how little overlap you think there is. If
you want to keep the word "signal," rename it to "Signal Analytics" or "Data
Signal" or something.

